# Valkyrie products yay or nay?



## Newme (Nov 27, 2017)

Simple enough right? Any info to share on Valkyrie products?


----------



## Jin (Nov 27, 2017)

I've used them with good success.

But like I said on your other thread I don't think you should be using AAS. You need to learn to gain muscle naturally first.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Nov 27, 2017)

Never heard of em bro. But it was a failed plan to kill Hitler.


----------



## Chillinlow (Nov 30, 2017)

Jin said:


> I've used them with good success.
> 
> But like I said on your other thread I don't think you should be using AAS. You need to learn to gain muscle naturally first.



Have you tried their PCT product line? I have always used PCT products from the pharmacy Nolvadex adex etc . But been considering going UGL for the cost savings...


----------



## Jin (Nov 30, 2017)

Chillinlow said:


> Have you tried their PCT product line? I have always used PCT products from the pharmacy Nolvadex adex etc . But been considering going UGL for the cost savings...



No. Only test c and deca 300


----------



## Ironlyfe (Dec 2, 2017)

Chillinlow said:


> Have you tried their PCT product line? I have always used PCT products from the pharmacy Nolvadex adex etc . But been considering going UGL for the cost savings...



You're not going to have any cost savings when you have to pay for gyno surgery.


----------



## Jin (Dec 2, 2017)

Ironlyfe said:


> You're not going to have any cost savings when you have to pay for gyno surgery.



Plenty of ugl and research chemical shops make effective pct drugs.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Dec 2, 2017)

Jin said:


> Plenty of ugl and research chemical shops make effective pct drugs.


Bump.

I have never used pharmacy pct drugs. If you have the right ugl source, there is no need to pay pharmacy prices.


----------



## Phil (Dec 15, 2017)

I have ran valkrie and all I got was 2 absses and a week of heavy antibiotics. My opinion is I would never use it again.


----------

